# our 2013 catfish group



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

We're relatively new to targeting flatheads and this was our first year with good success. We fish both rivers and lakes in Ohio and feel we learn something new every night we spend river or lakeside. Just wanted to post some pictures of our better nights. All fish were released successfully.

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1235896_10151964665570499_1354321620_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1185162_10151964670010499_364907398_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1234418_10151967171870499_387563342_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/993723_10151964685215499_1421105961_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1240330_10151964691525499_1835720039_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1377329_10151964698640499_1711491513_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1233360_10151964689755499_1172482178_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1377521_10151964698265499_729419483_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/1238896_10151964690945499_727605181_n.jpg


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Those are some hawgs!!! Congrats and keep it up next year.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

OK..??? Confused here!!!! 4 hogs in one pic?.. most of us get excited with one??? Fairly new?... how you catching these fish?? And in one pic you can see a flattie on the ground next to some stringer or something.. ... just seems weird.. not one rod in any of the pics


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've seen most of your pics and videos on random Facebook pages. To answer the above question. They were kept on a stringer to get a group photo of all the big ones. They all swam off just fine in the video I saw.
Good luck next year!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Kyle
Trying to help out a bit here 














































Some folks just do not understand the amazing flathead fishing Ohio has for those that work at it.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Kyle Congrats on some amazing fish, definitely a great season!!!!


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

I apologize... thank you whodey..... I was just so amazed by those flatties!!! Congrats guys. Maybe you can teach me sometime...... and again I do apologize..... damn good lookin fish you got there!!!


----------

